# Subtank mini



## sabrefm1 (9/7/15)

need help just got a subtank mini. Using a 1.3ohm coil. What watt do i put my istick 30 on. I went high around 15 watt and my lips burn even at 12 watt. Using purple alien rocket sheep 6mg


----------



## Dubz (9/7/15)

Start as low as possible and increase until its comfortable for you. Also if you chain vape the drip tip will get hot.


----------



## sabrefm1 (10/7/15)

so i have been reading alot that i need to get used to lung hits. im thinking of changing the drip tip tho, was never a fan of open mouth, you can you guys think of any reason why I should not? as i want to get something with a more narrow end


----------



## Zenooph (10/7/15)

There's a reason the subtank has a widebore tip on. I put a thinner drip tip on and burned my tongue. It focuses all the vape into a narrow stream which concentrates it all in one spot.


----------



## Mario (10/7/15)

@sabrefm1 

get yourself a delrin drip tip it might solve your problem you facing.

look at the 2 puffs from Vape Cartel

@KieranD 

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/drip-tips

Peace!!!


----------



## sabrefm1 (13/7/15)

ok so i managed to vape this thing correctly. its different to the way the nautilus is. I was trying to vape it like a nautilus mini. but got used to the wide bore. the only problem I have is on the 1.2ohm coil i get little no flavor, the vapour and clouds im blowing is enormous but flavor is just dead, tried different flavours. 
last night decided to use the prebuilt coil that the rba deck had in and stuffed it with cotton. and started to get that that purple alien taste coming in. its at 0.5ohm and damn im not used to these lung hits, my head was spinning. so tonight going to hit that subtank again and see how it vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (13/7/15)

I take it your subtank version does not have adjustable airflow?


----------



## sabrefm1 (13/7/15)

Yes it does its the latest version with the rba slits at the bottom. My air is on the widest holes


----------



## ET (13/7/15)

Well less air = more flavour so close the airflow somewhat


----------



## MunG (13/7/15)

@sabrefm1 

I was in this same boat 2 months ago.
Let me say this, once you do lung hits the nautilus becomes a backup.


The burn sensation is simple, dont point it towards your lips or mouth, take it directly.
Another tip, hopefully the new bvc coils will arrive soon, and they do solve the problem aswell.
Just practice, i run my istick at full 30watts.

With the stock subtank coils, try 65 vg juices with low nic and you will be good in no time.

Good luck !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (14/7/15)

HI so you say new BVC coils for subtank coming? so i tried closing the holes up a bit. and i get a better vape except that now and then some dry hits. so I guess i need to file/drill those juice slots at the bottom of the rba deck a bit. i used a very little cotton and its not flooding, also made sure to leave a gap by the slots.


----------



## Zenooph (14/7/15)

I filed out my juice channels 2 days ago. Best idea ever. I have my airflow wide open and even with chain vaping on 70/30 VG/PG I have no dry hits and amazing flavour. 

I wick mine so that the cotton is snug but can still be pulled through without making my mod fall over. 

It also doesn't leak, which is awesome 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly22 (14/7/15)

Head spinni g from lung hits ur nic level is too high for sub ohm happened to me wen i first started lung hitting also , drop ur nuc and you will still fet the nic hit coz lung hitting is a heavier nic fix


----------



## MunG (14/7/15)

Much heavier. 

The new rba base is tons better
But if you manage 1mm holes it will do a very decent job. 

I have both. Build both and find the comercial coils but the vertical coils a ton better. 

FYI I use 3 and 6mg nic. More is killing the flavour and its not pleasant at all. 

Gets you on a nic trip fast though. 



Less airflow hasnt effected the flavour for me. And the new 1.5 ohm bvc is much better at mouth to lung. The coil has less airflow.

I will see if I can post a pic a bit later.


----------

